# Random RP- Come and mess around :3



## skunky_krunky (Dec 31, 2018)

Just come on in and have fun, everyone is invited!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jan 1, 2019)

*notices ur poll* Owo what’s this?

And no, not a single reason to be excited for me personally, given the rise of microtransactions and Flat Earthers


----------



## skunky_krunky (Jan 1, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *notices ur poll* Owo what’s this?
> 
> And no, not a single reason to be excited for me personally, given the rise of microtransactions and Flat Earthers


SSSAAAAMMMMEEEE


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 1, 2019)

*shows nips* *passes out drunk*


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 1, 2019)

*Walks in, and notices the unconcious bear*

G'day! You ok?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 1, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> *Walks in, and notices the unconcious bear*
> 
> G'day! You ok?


Drunk, sleep now.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 1, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Drunk, sleep now.



*Shrugs shoulders, and sets off a firecracker*


----------



## skunky_krunky (Jan 1, 2019)

*realizes how fucked up my house is now* Hooollllyyyy fuckkkkkk!


----------



## TR273 (Jan 1, 2019)

*Turns up, invites some dancers.*



 
*Has a cup of tea.*


----------



## skunky_krunky (Jan 1, 2019)

Owo too much stimulation!


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 1, 2019)

*flops in, hungover*


----------



## skunky_krunky (Jan 1, 2019)

Hola *waves timidly*


----------



## BlitzBot (Jan 8, 2019)

*walks in* What happend here


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 10, 2019)

*walks in* has anyone seen my horse? I lost him and he's my only ride to Louisiana. I really want cajan food


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jan 16, 2019)

"Ain't seen no horse round here." A roo downs a bottle of milk before spitting out a tooth into a nearby can. "Can sell you a mule for a few silver dollars. She ain't fast, but she'll get you where you need to go." The roo grumbles and mutters something under his breath. "to that land of specters & demons."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 16, 2019)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> "Ain't seen no horse round here." A roo downs a bottle of milk before spitting out a tooth into a nearby can. "Can sell you a mule for a few silver dollars. She ain't fast, but she'll get you where you need to go." The roo grumbles and mutters something under his breath. "to that land of specters & demons."


*He looks the roo in the eye, his expression cold as the grave* the only demons I've seen are the ones who would tear a family apart. Ones who gun down a father in front of his son and wife. I've seen those demons and I sent them back where they belong. As for the mule, she better not tire before I leave town. If she lives up to the hype *pulls out bag of coins* you will have earned this. *Returns to the bar*


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jan 16, 2019)

"Pffft, you can find those kind of demons just about anywhere." The roo grumbles and gets off her chair. She would head outside to stand by their mule and make sure no trouble had come too it in the mean time. Especially wasn't worth leaving the paying mule in the mouth when such a high pay was left on the line. Besides, there wasn't much else to do at the time except for more drinking, and milk fills ya up quicker than anything.


----------



## potato-kun (Jan 17, 2019)

*crashes through the window*
good morning krusty crew :^)


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 18, 2019)

potato-kun said:


> *crashes through the window*
> good morning krusty crew :^)


*Upon hearing glass break, he pulls out his revolvers in case he has to fight* WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!!!!


----------



## potato-kun (Jan 18, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> *Upon hearing glass break, he pulls out his revolvers in case he has to fight* WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!!!!


I-I just came to see what's happening here, pls don't shoot me


----------



## TR273 (Jan 18, 2019)

*Gently pushes the guns off target,* 'Just relax, this one hardly looks like a threat.' *to the newcomer* 'Would you like some cake?'


----------



## potato-kun (Jan 18, 2019)

TR273 said:


> *Gently pushes the guns off target,* 'Just relax, this one hardly looks like a threat.' *to the newcomer* 'Would you like some cake?'


sure! as long as it's chocolate cake.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 18, 2019)

potato-kun said:


> sure! as long as it's chocolate cake.




 
It's whatever kind of cake you want it to be.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 18, 2019)

*Hops in, and gobbles cake!!!*


----------



## potato-kun (Jan 18, 2019)

TR273 said:


> View attachment 52359
> It's whatever kind of cake you want it to be.


nice! *eats cake*


----------



## Dalvin Hazelwood (Feb 1, 2019)

*pokes his head in* "Is anyone still around"?


----------



## TR273 (Feb 1, 2019)

Dalvin Hazelwood said:


> *pokes his head in* "Is anyone still around"?


Some of us still are.


----------



## Dalvin Hazelwood (Feb 1, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Some of us still are.



That's good to know. *The purple and black wolf pulls the rest of himself inside. He was wearing just pair of regular blue jeans and a black T-shirt* "Anything particularly fun going on today"?


----------



## TR273 (Feb 1, 2019)

Dalvin Hazelwood said:


> That's good to know. *The purple and black wolf pulls the rest of himself inside. He was wearing just pair of regular blue jeans and a black T-shirt* "Anything particularly fun going on today"?


Umm? We have cake?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm back


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Feb 2, 2019)

The roo tries greedily snatching a slice of cake. "Feels like I've been here for days.." they grumble.


----------

